# Brauche für meinen Java-Code dringend Hilfe



## thePelle (7. Mai 2004)

Hab am Dienstag meine Abschlussprüfungen zum Informatikkaufmann und sollte das unbedingt bis zum WE hinbekommen !!! Bitte es ist sehr wichtig das mir jemand dabei helfen kann .....

Wichtige Frage zu Java und einer Lohnberechnung!
Kann mir jemand ein Code posten oder ein link wo ich solchen bekomme….

Steh gerade auf dem Schlauch…

Habe so angefangen:


```
class netto{
public static void main(String[] args)
{
double bruttolohn = 3000;
double lohnsteuer = 1000;
double krankenkasse = 0.144;
double netto = 0;
netto = bruttolohn - lohnsteuer;
netto = netto - bruttolohn * krankenkasse;
System.out.println("Nettolohn;" + netto);
}
}
```

Glaub aber nicht das dies stimmt, außerdem komm ich mit der StartKlasse net klar….
Mein Hauptproblem ist das der jbuilder ne startklasse will, und ich leider nicht mehr weiß wie ich diese hinbekomme.


Danke im voraus !


----------



## citizen_erased (7. Mai 2004)

schreibe mal 
	
	
	
	





```
public class Netto ...
```
und speichere die klasse als netto.java

gibts dann immer noch probleme?

[edit] upps.. ich glaube, ich habe bei dir nicht alles gelesen und das gelesene nicht richtig verstanden. was ist denn deine startklasse?[/edit]


----------



## bygones (7. Mai 2004)

wenn schon unter *N*etto.java speichern  :wink: 

Das mit der Startklasse ist merkwürdig.. eigentlich impliziert die main Methode die Klasse als Startklasse..

verlass mal den JBuilder und schreibe deine Klasse in einem Textprogramm und kompiliere sie auf konsolenebene !


----------



## citizen_erased (7. Mai 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn schon unter *N*etto.java speichern  :wink:



wähwähwähwähwääääh


----------



## DP (14. Jun 2004)

im jbuilder kannst du doch deine klasse im dialog auswählen :bahnhof:


----------

